# Private food prep - legal + insurance?



## erinweeso (Jul 23, 2019)

I am starting to look into doing food prep for one or two clients in their own homes. I would be shopping for ingredients, prepping/cooking and leaving reheating instructions on the dishes.

What do I need to do to protect myself from something crazy like a fire or the client getting sick? Is contacting my current insurance company to get personal liability insurance the best bet, or is there a special private chef insurance that would protect me? I don't want to go over the top for such a small, controlled venture, but obviously want some peace of mind.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

In this example you would be considered a personal chef; there are groups that can advise you about how to proceed with insurance coverage, etc. Good Luck!


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

I would think you would have a DBA, LLC or license and your insurance would be based off of that.


----------



## erinweeso (Jul 23, 2019)

Seoul Food said:


> I would think you would have a DBA, LLC or license and your insurance would be based off of that.


ok, thank you!


----------

